# Nur heute: SSD-Blitzangebot um 9 Uhr mit Samsung 850 Evo 1 TB [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nur heute: SSD-Blitzangebot um 9 Uhr mit Samsung 850 Evo 1 TB [Anzeige]*

					Auf dieser Seite sehen Sie alle SSD-Blitzangebote von Amazon übersichtlich zusammengestellt. Mit der Benachrichtigungsfunktion verpassen Sie außerdem keine Angebote mehr.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nur heute: SSD-Blitzangebot um 9 Uhr mit Samsung 850 Evo 1 TB [Anzeige]*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. April 2015)

Ich will prinzipiell nicht meckern über hinweise das es Hardware wo günstiger gibt, aber reichen die zahlreichen Amazon Werbehinweise und diverse Threads nicht dafür aus 
Außerdem stelle ich diesen Anzeige-Artikel in frage, hier wird zu aggressiv und zu zahlreich für Amazon geworben.
Amazon ist immer quasi immer teurer, diese Aktionen bedeuten für mich nur Verschwendung von Pseudo-News auf der Main, da es bei Geizhals immer günstiger geht.


----------



## Bandicoot (17. April 2015)

SSD Angebot, da halt ich mal gegen, es geht ja um den besten Preis 
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 1TB - Neu - original verschweiÃŸt in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg - Freiburg | Festplatten & Laufwerke gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen 260€
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/verkaufe-samsung-ssd-850-evo-1tb-1000gb-hdd-festplatte-neu/307886713-225-58?ref=search
Samsung Evo 850 Neu Verpackt 1 TB SSD in Berlin - Tempelhof | Festplatten & Laufwerke gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen 330€
Samsung SSD850 Evo in Bielefeld - Heepen | Festplatten & Laufwerke gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen 345€


----------



## 3-way (17. April 2015)

Wenn hier wirkliche Schnäppchen stehen würden und nicht nur die günstigsten im Preisvergleich, wäre das die News wert.


----------



## Seebaer (17. April 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7328017 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will prinzipiell nicht meckern über hinweise das es Hardware wo günstiger gibt, aber reichen die zahlreichen Amazon Werbehinweise und diverse Threads nicht dafür aus
> Außerdem stelle ich diesen Anzeige-Artikel in frage, hier wird zu aggressiv und zu zahlreich für Amazon geworben.
> Amazon ist immer quasi immer teurer, diese Aktionen bedeuten für mich nur Verschwendung von Pseudo-News auf der Main, da es bei Geizhals immer günstiger geht.



Das Amazon quasi immer teurer ist, stimmt so nicht. Es sind die Händler, die über Amazon verkaufen. Und ein Teil von denen sind auch billiger.
Hier heißt es vergleichen.
Und, wer sich eine EVO statt einer Pro kauft, darf sich später nicht wundern....


----------



## huenni87 (17. April 2015)

Was ist denn an den Evo's im Vergleich zu den Pro's so viel schlechter? Also auf den normalen PC User gesehen. Meine 840 EVO macht bisher einen prima Job. 

Achja, das man die bei Ebay natürlich billiger bekommt ist klar. Aber alleine schon der Zusatz "ohne Rechnung" wäre für mich schon der Grund das nicht zu kaufen. In einem Garantiefall bekommst du gar nichts von Samsung. Du kannst die nicht umtauschen usw.
Außerdem macht es mich doch sehr stutzig. Heute weiß doch jeder das man für elektronische Güter die Rechnung aufheben sollte. Auch wenn es ein Geschenk ist.


----------



## jamie (17. April 2015)

3-way schrieb:


> Wenn hier wirkliche Schnäppchen stehen würden und nicht nur die günstigsten im Preisvergleich, wäre das die News wert.



Ist ja keine News, sondern eine Anzeige. Ebenso wie alles, was die PCGH im "Schnäppchen"-Thread postet.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Mai 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7328017 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will prinzipiell nicht meckern über hinweise das es Hardware wo günstiger gibt, aber reichen die zahlreichen Amazon Werbehinweise und diverse Threads nicht dafür aus
> Außerdem stelle ich diesen Anzeige-Artikel in frage, hier wird zu aggressiv und zu zahlreich für Amazon geworben.
> Amazon ist immer quasi immer teurer, diese Aktionen bedeuten für mich nur Verschwendung von Pseudo-News auf der Main, da es bei Geizhals immer günstiger geht.



Es wird nicht direkt mit Amazon geworben, sondern direkt gezielt Geld gemacht. 
Die Wenigsten wissen wohl, das man mit Partnerlinks prozentuale Anteile vom Verkauf der Ware erhält, sobald jemand über dessen link den Artikel einkauft.

Jetzt rechnet das mal mit der Menge der User auf PCGH hoch.


----------



## freieswort (20. Mai 2015)

das sowas in die news hinein kommt, ist nicht mehr nur ärgerlich sondern sehr nervig

und ihr wundert euch, warum man pcgh als werbeverseucht bezeichnet und adblocker einsetzt


----------



## Kondar (20. Mai 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Es wird nicht direkt mit Amazon geworben, sondern direkt gezielt Geld gemacht.
> Die Wenigsten wissen wohl, das man mit Partnerlinks prozentuale Anteile vom Verkauf der Ware erhält, sobald jemand über dessen link den Artikel einkauft.
> 
> Jetzt rechnet das mal mit der Menge der User auf PCGH hoch.



damit kann ich leben; denoch vergleiche ich immer noch die Preise.
Was viele vergessen ist Porto+ Versand. Was nützt es mir wenn die SSD woanders 8€ günstiger gibt ich dafür aber noch 13€ Porto bezahlen darf.
Auch nicht zu vergessen die Versandzeit und der Service. Ich kenne kein Shop der nur annährent so schnell liefert wie Amazon; und was Service angeht kann man idR. alle anderen Läden gegen Amazon vergessen.
MIR ist eben bewusst das Service auch Geld kostet...


----------



## PCTom (28. Mai 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Es wird nicht direkt mit Amazon geworben, sondern direkt gezielt Geld gemacht.
> Die Wenigsten wissen wohl, das man mit Partnerlinks prozentuale Anteile vom Verkauf der Ware erhält, sobald jemand über dessen link den Artikel einkauft.
> 
> Jetzt rechnet das mal mit der Menge der User auf PCGH hoch.


 Mimimimi warum jeder Troll posten muß wenn Ihm was nicht passt  ist doch gut wenn Angebote an HW auf einer HW Seite angezeigt werden da muß man doch nicht weinen. Das sie von den Verkäufen groß Provision beziehen glaube ich nicht mal eher von den Klicks aber das ist doch OK. Es ist immer das selbe kommen keine news schreien die Cry Babys zu wenig News, kommen nur news von einem Hersteller PCGH ist befangen, kommen deswegen immer wieder Zusammenfassungen anderer Hersteller = Bildzeitung, Klicks generieren + ... . man kann es den Cry Babys auch nie recht machen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. Mai 2015)

PCTom schrieb:


> Mimimimi warum jeder Troll posten muß wenn Ihm was nicht passt  ist doch gut wenn Angebote an HW auf einer HW Seite angezeigt werden da muß man doch nicht weinen. Das sie von den Verkäufen groß Provision beziehen glaube ich nicht mal eher von den Klicks aber das ist doch OK. Es ist immer das selbe kommen keine news schreien die Cry Babys zu wenig News, kommen nur news von einem Hersteller PCGH ist befangen, kommen deswegen immer wieder Zusammenfassungen anderer Hersteller = Bildzeitung, Klicks generieren + ... . man kann es den Cry Babys auch nie recht machen



Was hat das mit Troll tu tun, wenn man auf etwas hinweißt??
Dein Beitrag kommt dem trollen wesentlich näher als meiner. Denn dir passt ja anscheinend mein Post nicht und blöckst Dinge heraus, die ich dabei überhaupt nicht kritisiert hab. 

Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht.
Mit Amazon lässt sich auch ohne etwas dort anzubieten Geld verdienen.

So etwas nennt sich Amazon Partner Link und kann so gut wie jeder veranlassen.
Ein klick allein reicht da nicht aus. Ein Kauf muss erst stattgefunden haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://partnernet.amazon.de/

Du bist scheinbar wirklich der Beweis für all jene die überhaupt nicht Bescheid wissen, weshalb gerade Produkte von Amazon, sei es auf YT oder auf Webseiten verlinkt werden. 

Gegen Geld verdienen hab ich nichts, aber eine Sache als Schnäppchen anzupreisen, nur damit die Leute ja auch dort und nicht woanders das Produkt kaufen, während das Produkt woanders günstiger zu haben ist, schon. 

Und das ist hier schon mehrfach passiert. 

Aber da das ja anscheinend völlig in Ordnung ist, werd ich einfach mal ein Thread mit "Schnäppchen" via Amazon eröffnen und so nebenbei fleißig Geld verdienen. 

Dann sollen sie doch mit offenen Karten spielen und das auch so sagen, das man Ihnen durch den Kauf ebenfalls weiter hilft.
Was ist daran so schwer? Nur die Nr, "kommt wir tun euch was Gutes, denn hier bezahlt ihr am aller Wenigsten" ist schon sehr hinterrücks den Usern gegenüber.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

Generell sollte jeder in der Lage sein die Preissuchmaschine bedienen zu können um zu sehen wo der Einkauf lohnt. Es spricht auch nix dagegen ein paar Dublonen abzustauben mit der Meldung wobei die ja auch als " Anzeige " gekennzeichnet ist. Leute bleibt doch geschmeidig


----------



## kloanabua (29. Mai 2015)

Und ich hab mir gestern ne Crucial BX 100 für 99€ gekauft beim Elektronikhändler bei uns. 
So wies hald immer is


----------



## marvinj (29. Mai 2015)

Uuund ich hab mir fix beim Mittag mal die 850 Evo mit 250GB gekauft^^
Meine alter 840 kommt damit dann ins Notebook


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Mai 2015)

Weiß jemand ein gutes kostenloses Programm das man die Festplatte klonen kann, damit die verknüpfungen auch wieder hinhauen


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (29. Mai 2015)

Ich werde erstmal(oder länger) was SSD,s von Samsung angeht abstandt halten.Das hat den grund wie bei der EVO-Serie das sie nach einer weile in der performence einbricht nach einer gewissen Zeit.Obwohl,ich bin immer noch sehr erstaunt obwohl ich eine 240er Pro Serie SSD habe ist die auch davon betroffen so wie es aussieht.Seit über einen Monat dauert der Bootvorgang wesentlich länger,mindestns doppel solang als es vorher schon war. Und solange Samsung dafür keine Lösung parat haben und die Leute in der Wüste stehen lassen werde ich den Laden nicht mehr unterstützen was das angeht.

Lg Brex


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (29. Mai 2015)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich werde erstmal(oder länger) was SSD,s von Samsung angeht abstandt halten.Das hat den grund wie bei der EVO-Serie das sie nach einer weile in der performence einbricht nach einer gewissen Zeit.Obwohl,ich bin immer noch sehr erstaunt obwohl ich eine 240er Pro Serie SSD habe ist die auch davon betroffen so wie es aussieht.Seit über einen Monat dauert der Bootvorgang wesentlich länger,mindestns doppel solang als es vorher schon war. Und solange Samsung dafür keine Lösung parat haben und die Leute in der Wüste stehen lassen werde ich den Laden nicht mehr unterstützen was das angeht.
> 
> Lg Brex



Ich meinte 840er Pro habe ich


----------



## marvinj (30. Mai 2015)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich meinte 840er Pro habe ich



Dafür gibts nen Programm, das Samsung Preformance_Restauration_blablabla 


@ThomasHAFX Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, es soll wophl Samsung hauseigene und kostenlose Software geben


----------

